# What can Cube Explorer Do?



## Arkwell (Feb 13, 2012)

Guys, is there anything that Cube Explorer can do that ACube can't?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 13, 2012)

Arkwell, direct these easy questions to me in particular, or bump an older related thread.
Basically, don't make 10 acube/CE threads. Thanks.


----------

